
SimpleCDN Takedown: A Cautionary Tale for Resellers? - jaybol
http://gigaom.com/cloud/simplecdn-takedown-a-cautionary-tale-for-resellers/?utm_source=GigaOM+Daily+Newsletters&utm_campaign=4018bcf26c-c%3Atec+d%3A12-15&utm_medium=email
======
DupDetector
Duplicate:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2008064>

No comments there.

